# Wheat Thins



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Not exactly fine dining, but damn, they taste so good, and are much better to snack on than potato chips. I can't put down the Parmesan Basil ones now...anyone else share this?

I love em with nice Meunster as well...yum.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I like Wheat Thins with our local Cabot cheddar, although I seem to prefer Triscuits.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!

I have a huge weakness for Wheat Thins. In fact, I'd say they're my favorite snack food. Great with cheese or by themselves with a glass of milk. Yummmmmmmmm...........


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> I like Wheat Thins with our local Cabot cheddar, although I seem to prefer Triscuits.


Jack: Assuming your Cabot cheddar is a sharp cheddar...I agree, even with the favored "Triscuits".


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Carbs?*

How many carbs in "one serving" on Wheat Thins? How many Wheat Thins in "one serving"?

Since Digestives are hard to find in the States, and overpriced when you can get them, I've been searching for a "healthy" something to nibble on at break time with tea or coffee. Graham crackers are okay. Maybe Wheat Thins? They ARE tasty!


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

I swear they make me think more clearly. In college, whenever I'd write a paper, I'd make sure I had a box of the original Wheat Thins close by.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Pr B said:


> How many carbs in "one serving" on Wheat Thins? How many Wheat Thins in "one serving"?


Each box is one serving, right?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*With scotch*

Gentlemen

I love them with my scotch. Just dip the cracker in scotch. LOL
Nice day


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

rgrossicone said:


> I can't put down the Parmesan Basil ones now...anyone else share this?
> 
> I love em with nice Meunster as well...yum.


Evil.

I haven't had any for months now, and am trying to avoid the addiction.
Crack Thins.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I love them with my scotch. Just dip the cracker in scotch. LOL
> Nice day


Small world, Jimmy. I've been known to eat them while enjoying my nightly conversation with my friend Johnnie. I have yet to actually dip them...hummm....


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Let me tell you somethin...they can't even compare to the Sweet Hawaiian Onion potato chips by Krunchers. Those chips are my crack...


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I love them with my scotch. Just dip the cracker in scotch. LOL
> Nice day


Do you dunk your fig newtons in scotch too, like Col. Potter in M*A*S*H?


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

Now I'm craving wheat thins & krunchers......new party mix


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

Love my Wheat Thins - no Trisquits shall pass my lips if there are Wheat Thins within an hour's drive. But I have gone to the whole wheat variety, so I can claim that they're healthy. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm definitely a Trisquit and cheddar man also.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*Nutritional Info*

15 crackers are a serving...about 5g of fat, and 21g of carbs...but plenty of whole grains!

I just found the Tomato Basil...Oh my god...

Triskits are good, esp the garlic or basil ones, but heaven only knows the joy of wheat thins.


----------



## Griff (Dec 8, 2008)

Wheat thins are just about the perfect crackers. They're so good! I've been known to eat them with jalapeno artichoke dip or a nice cheese.


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm addicted to Stoned Wheat Thins.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Jack: Assuming your Cabot cheddar is a sharp cheddar...I agree, even with the favored "Triscuits".


If Cabot isn't sharp enough for you, try the Grafton four-year or five-year.

I brought some of each back from a trip to Vermont and shared them with friends. One commented that the four-year was the best cheese she ever had, but the five-year was "professional" cheese - so sharp that only someone who ate cheese for a living would want it.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

epicuresquire said:


> I'm addicted to Stoned Wheat Thins.


Small world...I got addicted to Wheat Thins when I used to get stoned.


----------



## epfunk (Sep 14, 2006)

i like wheat thins... but i love triskits



rgrossicone said:


> 15 crackers are a serving...about 5g of fat, and 21g of carbs...but plenty of whole grains!
> 
> I just found the Tomato Basil...Oh my god...
> 
> Triskits are good, esp the garlic or basil ones, but heaven only knows the joy of wheat thins.


----------



## the420skipper (Mar 14, 2009)

jackmccullough said:


> I like Wheat Thins with our local Cabot cheddar, although I seem to prefer Triscuits.


I love the exact same thing, although I do replace Cabot with Cracker Barrel cheddar when I can't get Cabot.


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

Pr B said:


> How many carbs in "one serving" on Wheat Thins? How many Wheat Thins in "one serving"?
> 
> Since Digestives are hard to find in the States, and overpriced when you can get them, I've been searching for a "healthy" something to nibble on at break time with tea or coffee. Graham crackers are okay. Maybe Wheat Thins? They ARE tasty!


I actually just had a Digestive. They are outstanding. I found some other similar crackers by Carrs but there is no chocolate.


----------

